# Should have gotten this a long time ago



## Desert_Woodworker

I like mine very much. Also their Gripper is very good as well.


----------



## WoodNSawdust

I have never tried their splitter. Usually I just epoxy a piece of wood into the insert. Thanks for the review.


----------



## CharlesA

I use the Splitter pro on my Craftsman 113. It's great.


----------



## b2rtch

I use one of this on my Unisaw for years, I love it.


----------



## pintodeluxe

I like mine as well, for many operations it improves safety on a non-riving knife saw. However, occasionally the splitter will bind in the wood causing the operator to use a strong pushing force to feed the stock through the blade.  This is a dangerous situation. One significant incident I had with this splitter caused me to question if it was the best solution for my saw. The board (freshly jointed and planed S3S stock) pinched the splitter so tightly that I could not proceed with the cut. I tilted the board to free it from the blade and the ZCI lifted out with the splitter. The insert contacted the blade and sent pieces flying my way. I had my safety gear on, and was uninjured. I think it was a combination of how this splitter works, and the fact that my Jet ZCI doesn't screw in place. It just friction fits into the opening. 
I like their undersized splitter best, because it doesn't bind very often. 
If you call Micro Jig, you can order replacement splitters without buying the whole kit.


----------



## whope

That's the thing with the table saw: if you have a disagreement, it throws things at you.


----------



## b2rtch

pintodeluxe, you made a mistake,you should have stop the saw before doing anything else.
The wood binding happen very often, when that happen stop the saw before doing anything else.


----------



## jonah

That situation is the best argument for paddle switches on table saws. Either that or some kind of foot pedal off switch that you can stomp on without looking at it.

Hmm, maybe I should repurpose a guitar pedal…


----------



## Hopdevil

I like these jigs a lot. My only wish/suggestion would be that the drilling guide comes in metal. I have an issue with the drill bit chewing up the guide if my old bones let the drill wobble even a little bit. Each time I move to a new ZCI makes the guide less accurate for drilling. Mostly operator error I know, but still I would pay a bit more for a metal version


----------



## timbertailor

I have used one for many years on my table saw. Combined with a zero clearance insert, it is a great solution.


----------



## jonlruss

I got both the thin kerf and 1/8" kerf version of these in anticipation of getting my dad's ts. Haven't gotten to use them yet as I'm still getting the saw set up, but it's good to see more recent confirmation of what I'd previously read about them.


----------



## Ken90712

I have had one on my peg board for 2 yrs I should actually put it on one day Ugh. Thx for reminding me


----------

